# Festplatten Rechte vergeben?



## Slimer (6. September 2005)

Hallo,

wie kann ich eine Partition so die rechte geben, das user schreib,lösch,lese und ausführ rechte auf der partition haben ?

ich habe suse 9.3 prof.

mfg.
Slimer


----------



## RedWing (6. September 2005)

Hallo was für ein Dateiformat hat denn deine Partition?

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## monger (7. September 2005)

:suspekt:
  Ja, für welche Partition? NTFS?
 Wenn ja, dann Finger weg. Es gibt zwar Projekte, die das Schreiben auf NTFS möglich machen, allerdings ist das nicht selten mit Datenverlust verbunden.
  Und alles freigeben (NTFS oder nicht) ist ohnehin sehr sehr gefährlich.

 Wenn du's unbedingt haben willst:
 Du musst unter Suse eigentlich nur die Dateiverwaltung im Systemverwaltungsmodus öffnen und dann mit einem Rechtsklick auf Eigenschaften gehen.
 Dort kannst du dann die Zugriffsrechte ändern.
 Das war der leichte Weg.
 Wenn du den harten Weg brauchst, sag bescheid.
 Das Ganze geht allerdings nicht für NTFS Partitionen. Da musst du ein Zusatzprogramm installieren.


----------



## RedWing (7. September 2005)

> Das Ganze geht allerdings nicht für NTFS Partitionen. Da musst du ein Zusatzprogramm installieren.


Mit einem 2.6er Kernel sollte das eigentlich kein Problem darstellen, also 
auf ntfs zu schreiben...
Bei fat und ntfs Partitionenwirst du trotzdem auf die Ausführrechte verzichten 
muessen.

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Helmut Klein (7. September 2005)

Gut, dass ihr schonmal vorspekuliert.   
Bei NTFS sowie FAT kann man keine Rechte setzen. Das geht lediglich direkt beim mounten über gid/uid sowie umask.
Selbst mit captive-ntfs macht das keinen Unterschied.

Und auch der Treiber im 2.6er Kernel kann mit NTFS nicht so umgehen, als dass man es wirklich einsetzen könnte. Lesen ja - schreiben (sofern sich an der Größe einer Datei nichts ändert) nein.
Mt FAT hingegen sollte beides problemlos funktionieren.



			
				RedWing hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei fat und ntfs Partitionenwirst du trotzdem auf die Ausführrechte verzichten
> muessen.



Bei mir klappt das mit FAT.   

Bleibt nur noch die Frage, ob es bei ihm überhaupt um NTFS bzw. Fat ging. Falls ja: Boardsuche benutzen.


----------



## RedWing (7. September 2005)

> Und auch der Treiber im 2.6er Kernel kann mit NTFS nicht so umgehen, als dass man es wirklich einsetzen könnte. Lesen ja - schreiben (sofern sich an der Größe einer Datei nichts ändert) nein.



Mhm komisch bei mir geht das wunderbar. Hab nen 2.6.12er Kernel...
Das mit fat hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert da ich mittlerweile keine fat Partitionen
mehr besitze. Unter dem 2.4er Kernel ging das nicht mit den Ausführrechten...

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. September 2005)

Also ich hab 2.6.13, und dies steht in der Kernel-Config zum NTFS-Write-Support:


			
				Kernel-config (2.6.13) hat gesagt.:
			
		

> The only supported operation is overwriting existing files, without
> changing the file length.  No file or directory creation, deletion or
> renaming is possible.  Note only non-resident files can be written to
> so you may find that some very small files (<500 bytes or so) cannot
> be written to.


Und ich glaube nicht, dass diese Doku nur Altlast ist.
Leider hab ich hier kein NTFS um es mal zu testen. Ich hab hier nichtmal FAT. 

@RedWing: Nutzt Du vielleicht den Captive-Treiber?


----------



## RedWing (7. September 2005)

Upsala war mir die ganze Zeit sicher das meine Windowspartition ne NTFS
ist dabei isses ne FAT32  :-( 
Also muss ich meinen Vorrednern doch recht geben.   
@reptiler 
In der Doku hatte ich nicht nachgeschaut, hattes nur in der Menuconfiguration
gesehen und dort wars auch nicht mit EXPERIMENTELL versehen und da ich
fälscherlicherweise annahm ich konnte auf meine NTFS Partition schreiben
hab ich diesen Irrtum begangen...

Btw Was bedeutet eigentlich das WOrt "captive"?

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## monger (7. September 2005)

Das ist ja genau das, was ich meinte. Für NTFS gibt es captive, aber nur experimentell.
 Allerdings frage ich mich, was man auf einer NTFS Partition ausführen will.
 Mit wine geht zumindest des deutschen Beamten Liebling: Solitär 

 @Helmut Klein: Das sind keine Spekulationen, sondern einfach nur hörensagenweitersagungen 
 Ich habe selbst noch nie captive ausprobiert, habe allerdings schon eine Menge darüber gelesen; und da wird es so dargestellt, als könne es ohne Probleme und Einschränkungen auf NTFS schreiben. Ich bin ja (hoffentlich) nicht größenwahnsinnig. Es reicht mir ja schon, dass ich Windows für einige Programme unbedingt brauche (Studium) und da gibt es absolut keine Alternativen dafür. Und da will ich das Bluescreenkompatible Betriebssystem nicht zusätzlich belasten.
 Noch etwas: Es war ja nicht bekannt, ob die Festplatten schon gemountet wurden oder nicht. Manche Distris machen das ja bekanntlich automatisch (z.B. SuSE). Ich habe meine selbst gemountet (autostart). Und die Methode mit dem Rechtsklick habe ich nur erwähnt, weil es nicht gesund ist, eine Festplatte (gerade NTFS) komplett freizugeben, sondern lieber nur einzelne Ordner.


----------



## Helmut Klein (7. September 2005)

Monger: 
So war das gar nicht gemeint. Es ging mir eher darum, dass es immer noch unklar ist, welches Dateisystem er denn nun nutzt, wir aber trotzdem alle schon heftig Ratschläge geben. Deshalb bitte ich erstmal zu warten bis er sich doch mal wieder meldet, bevor wir hier eine Odyssee veranstalten.


----------



## monger (7. September 2005)

Ok, hab ich auch nicht persönlich genommen.


----------

